

Ask HN: Software for Creating an Affiliate Program? - mstefff

Hey,<p>I'm looking for some third-party software/service for offering an affiliate program for my product. The product/service I'm offering is irrelevant. Just to note, I'm not looking for a network to join. I want to offer the affiliate program myself.<p>Thanks for any info
======
Mz
I don't have firsthand experience using this, but I happened to save the link.
It sounds to me like it is what you are asking for:

<http://successnexus.com/>

~~~
mstefff
looks like they're still in beta...

got any others?

thanks

~~~
Mz
Sorry. That's the only one I happen to be aware of. Hopefully someone else
will chime in soon.

Good luck.

